# utorrent-insufficient system resources prob?..



## araku (Jun 9, 2008)

I have enugh memory evrythin ,space etc..1gb ram -160gb hard disk...The prob jus arised  a week back...Now watever i put to download it stops after 5 sec it gives error message saying insufficient system resources..plz help


----------



## iinfi (Jun 9, 2008)

do you have Norton/Symantec antivirus on your PC

try uninstalling it and restart. n chk again.


----------



## araku (Jun 10, 2008)

yea .  i do hav tem . . 
okie . . ll uninstall and see

its workin dude . . ! thanx a lot . .  anywas ll try tomo too n let yo knw


----------



## iinfi (Jun 10, 2008)

btw wats ur OS? is it 2000 or XP?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

There might not be enough space on the drive you are downloading the file to. Check that.


----------



## araku (Jun 10, 2008)

@ iinfi 



i hav windows xp service pack 3 ! 


@ dheeraj 


no . . i hav quite a lota space in the hard disk . . .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

*forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=7305

*www.google.com/search?client=opera...rces&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

*utorrent.com/faq.php


----------

